# I'm Storing Water-Don't Laugh at Me.



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been storing some 5-gal bottles of water in our basement. My DH thinks I'm silly. He doesn't believe in any kind of preparedness. SO, today, while he's in the orchard, he managed to break a main water valve....just great...no water for the house for 12-24 hours.

Now who's silly??? That is what emergency preparedness is all about. Being prepped for any kind of emergency...large or small.

Would someone smack my DH in the back of the head?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Idaholady said:


> I've been storing some 5-gal bottles of water in our basement. My DH thinks I'm silly.


NOT silly.

My water preps:
10 each - 5 gallon jugs ("cooler" size) of bottled water from store, plus 3 pumps
6 each - 55 gallon drums full of tap water
2 each - 275 gallon "totes" full of rain water
several Berkey style ceramic filter elements

Materials to build a BioSand filter (not yet assembled, and need more sand)
4 each - Brita and PUR pichers and fridge containers (given 2 us 4 free) but only three replacement cartriges 
12 each - inline fridge/icemaker filters

Several bags and buckets of 53% Pool shok


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I only have 11 gallons of water stored. I need to up my water storage


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Idaholady said:


> Would someone smack my DH in the back of the head?


There. I just gave your DH a mental thunk. 

Storing water is so NOT silly. What's silly is people who think being prepared is silly. I tend to couch all my comments to my DH (who's not a prepper, like yours) with a reference to being self-sufficient, or independent. Anything we can do that makes us less dependent on someone else's help in case the power goes out, or this, or that, etc. He likes being self-sufficient, so he seems to respond to that better than to refer to it as prepping.

With all the rain we've been having, it was driving me CRAZY not to capture it. I found a nearby source on craigslist that sells used food-grade 55 gallon drums for a couple bucks (they had flavorings like cherry, peach, amaretto in them) - I've been picking those up, cleaning them out, and collecting some of all this rainwater. I figure we'll come up with a way to filter it later - at least for now it's captured.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

this is for kids, but it has some good information, just ignore the spin

(ie. low-flush toilets are good ~ FACT: they absolutely suck & end up using more water because they have to be flushed more often)

Water Science for Schools: Water questions and answers: Water use at home

Average Water Use Per Person Per Day

I think these datasets are including commercial/industrial usage as well, thereby skewing the results...



> Some high desert cities, like Tucson, Ariz., offer free water audits to residents interested in scaling back on their water use. Check with your town's water department to see if it offers a similar program - or simply audit your own home with these ideas from Tracey Berry, a commercial conservation specialist with City of Tucson Water:
> Check for toilet leaks. Add a water-soluble dye tab or several drops of food coloring to the tank of your toilet. If the flapper is leaking, the dye will filter into the bowl after a few minutes. Even a subtle leak can waste 100 gallons of water a day and leave you with a hefty water bill. A replacement flapper, on the other hand, costs only a few dollars and is easily installed by even the least handy of homeowners.
> 
> Adjust landscape watering. Observe your irrigation system to see if adjusting a sprinkler head could avoid sidewalk runoff. In a hot climate, set automatic sprinklers so that you're watering early in the day or late in the evening to avoid evaporation. Also, remind yourself to check your irrigation schedule frequently; in the fall and winter you should water less often.
> ...


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

* SMACK* your dear husband ;D


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Atta girl!!:congrat:

I store 2 of the big totes 275 gal with rainwater
10 5 gal bucket/bottles of water.
over 600 bottles of store bought water
gosh don't know how many 1.5 gal bleach bottles of water
and same for 1 gal orange juice bottles. maybe 50 total.

Can't store enough.

Jimmy


----------



## ra5451 (Mar 11, 2011)

OHHHH....I thought DH ment Dumb Husband


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

ra5451 said:


> OHHHH....I thought DH ment Dumb Husband


at my house...well, you know!!!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We store water, ain't nothin wrong with that. 2 years ago we had a 500 year flood, didn't have water fer over 5 days an when it did come back ya couldn't drink it fer another 3.

Took the motorhome ta the wifes work an filled it with water so we had a shower an bathroom. Used storage water fer the rest.

Just don't let the better half have any water, he'll catch on.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

DH?? LOL I hadn't thought it could also mean 'dumb husband,' but it kinda suits him. He's not the sharpest knife in the drawer, or the brightest star...etc, etc. LOL don't mean to put him down, but he just doesn't get it....sorry to say. I think he has a little Asperber's Syndrome going on too.... 

I do all the prepping around here and get yelled at every so often about it. Thats okay, after I get yelled at, I wait a while, then go back to doing more.... 

Oh, and I have a tank on the side patio that is currently holding several hundred gallons of water. It looks downright ugly; I tried to spray paint it to blend in with the foliage. I used it today to fill a pail for use in the bathroom....so I get the 'last laugh' here........

Just wait until he comes in to take a shower! LOL We are creatures of habit; I can't tell you how many times I've tried today to turn the water on in the kitchen ......duh....


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

ra5451 said:


> OHHHH....I thought DH ment Dumb Husband


:lolsmash: :ignore:

Good for you, IdahoLady! I love hearing stories like that, where simple preps like that end up coming in handy! Heck, more than handy..._essential_!!! :congrat:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Idaholady said:


> DH?? LOL I hadn't thought it could also mean 'dumb husband,' but it kinda suits him. He's not the sharpest knife in the drawer, or the brightest star...etc, etc. LOL don't mean to put him down, but he just doesn't get it....sorry to say. I think he has a little Asperber's Syndrome going on too....
> 
> I do all the prepping around here and get yelled at every so often about it. Thats okay, after I get yelled at, I wait a while, then go back to doing more....
> 
> ...


Some times it just takes a little 'problem' for the lights to come on for some folk. :idea: lol

And thanks for the smile!  And keep on prepping ...:2thumb:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I just received an email of the top ten tips of the month from some site???

One tip was what to do with gallon jugs???:scratch

Mine go for holding water--fruit jugs, milk jugs, buttermilk jugs, bleach jugs, cleaner jugs.....no jug in this house is thrown away---and I've collected quite a few and no complaints around here...I have an understanding dh...that's darling on this day...:congrat: may be something different tomorrow!!!!

I think I have been given the 'official prepper' badge ---now how did that happen??:dunno:


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

We are on a small water company 20 homes or so. It is run by some people that are less than honest in my opinion. Last month they shut our water off over a billing dispute several years old, even tho I was current on my bill. 

They thought I was nuts when I started laughing and said I have been wanting to try my new solar shower and porta potti. I told them we were gonna shut off the power ourselves and check out our lamp situation also. 

After 2 weeks and a lawyer we got our water back on, they did not get the shock and awe they had hoped for to say the least.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have nothing but water under our king size bed. I have one closet full. About a month ago someone broke the main water line from town. Repairs took a while. We were the only ones in our little community to have water. Prepare for the worst and Pray for the best.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I just received an email of the top ten tips of the month from some site???
> 
> One tip was what to do with gallon jugs???:scratch
> 
> ...


Make sure the milk jugs don't see any sunlight. Milk jugs are now designed to break down in 6-12 months if exposed to much sunlight at all.

I learned the hard way. Glad it was just water I lost and no big issues going on.

Jimmy


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Jimmy24 said:


> Make sure the milk jugs don't see any sunlight. Milk jugs are now designed to break down in 6-12 months if exposed to much sunlight at all.
> 
> I learned the hard way. Glad it was just water I lost and no big issues going on.
> 
> Jimmy


Yeah, I've read that...I have lots of milk jugs with water...started about two years ago...only break down was from the commercial bottled water from stores(no longer buy those since receiving my Berkey)...and I check every day or so since they are in the empty bedroom with my supplies and canned goods.
I chose this room because it is the least likely to get sun and a large walk-in closet was nice for canned goods too.

I also have an 8 X 8 pantry with no windows I can use for the water, but would rather use for my canned goods...IF I CAN AFFORD THE PRODUCE TO GO IN THEM!!!


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

*+1*



OldCootHillbilly said:


> We store water, ain't nothin wrong with that. 2 years ago we had a 500 year flood, didn't have water fer over 5 days an when it did come back ya couldn't drink it fer another 3.
> 
> Took the motorhome ta the wifes work an filled it with water so we had a shower an bathroom. Used storage water fer the rest.
> 
> *Just don't let the better half have any water, he'll catch on.*


Amen to that, there's nothing like doing without to educate people about preparing for bad things to happen. There has been more than a few liberal gun control advocates do a complete 180% circle and become pro-gun rights advocate after being robbed, mugged, etc.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I wouldnt laugh at someone storing water!

I was wondering about storing it in random jugs that are unsealed. If I fill up a milk jug and store it in my hidey hole (crawl space), I dont think thats safe or sanitary. Now once I get my pool shock and Berkey, I wont worry about it, but for now, even if I get a 5 gallon water jug and fill it myself, if its not airtight, is it safe/sanitary? I assume not, right?
Hrm. I guess it still makes sense to do it no matter what. Better to have it and it be dirty, then to be thirsty with no water...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Long as there be no algea grown in it, ya could boil it er treat it even after storage. Least it'd be cleaner water then what ya would prolly find elesewhere.

My plans be ta install a water tank inline with our regular plumbin, the water would simply flow through it till there be a problem at what time I could valve it off an have a fresh supply a water along with what we store.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Davo45 said:


> Amen to that, there's nothing like doing without to educate people about preparing for bad things to happen. There has been more than a few liberal gun control advocates do a complete 180% circle and become pro-gun rights advocate after being robbed, mugged, etc.


Wow...are you talking about me??

I had a preschool/daycare for 4 years in Tn. before moving here and one squabble was about the pistol in the bedroom which was off limits to children ....

Now, there's the 32, a .22 Magnum, a 12 guage, an HMR 17 Henry, and MY youth single shot 20 guage ...now, any comments about heading to China mart for more ammo is...drive carefully!!!:wave:


----------

